# What berry? Blackberry? Black Raspberry?



## Angie (Jun 24, 2007)

my husband picked about a cup of berries for me...but I'm not sure what they are.  Black raspberries or Blackberries...

Any one have any good recipes for either of these????


Our batteries for our camera are dead.  Otherwise I'd post a picture.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 24, 2007)

Angie, can he pick you another cup?  

I don't know how this one will turn out... but, I found this recipe while looking for a cherry recipe. You could try experimenting with any dough you may have on hand, i.e. prepared pie dough etc. The Almond dough does sound good though. Wrap the dough ball around the berry & bake.

*Cherry-Almond "Arancini"*​



*The Magazine of La Cucina Italiana, May/June 2004*​



*"Dolcetti alle Ciliegie"*​ 

Cherry-Almond-Arancini,cs=,cc=100,ps=,pt=nc,.html​


----------



## Angie (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm thinking that more berries are a must, or I'll have to "halve" the recipe....either way, I LOVE black berries and black raspberries and am ready to get started!


----------



## *amy* (Jun 24, 2007)

Angie said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that more berries are a must, or I'll have to "halve" the recipe....either way, I LOVE black berries and black raspberries and am ready to get started!


 
Actually, you only need about 12, the rest are on the side... but, I'm with you - the more berries, the better. It looked like a quick/flexible recipe, so thought I would run it by you. Crescent dough may work in a pinch. Let us know how it turns out. I definitely want to try this when I have cherries.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 24, 2007)

Around here, they would be black raspberries, too early for blackberries.  But it is hard for me to judge, the drought has stopped all berry production for about a week now.

Just eat some after dinner tonight and finish them off with breakfast, unless you get some more.  Just yell if you need reccipes!


----------



## Angie (Jun 24, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Around here, they would be black raspberries, too early for blackberries. But it is hard for me to judge, the drought has stopped all berry production for about a week now.
> 
> Just eat some after dinner tonight and finish them off with breakfast, unless you get some more. Just yell if you need reccipes!


 
I found a recipe on line somewhere...
blackberry muffins recipe | muffin recipes | bread recipes

I think I have to try it.....no, I KNOW I have to try it!!!!!


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 24, 2007)

What is the dfferance between Black Berries and Black Rasberries ?  Never knew there were differance > Hmmmm?
Never too old to learn !


----------



## Angie (Jun 24, 2007)

oh crap...thats not the recipe I used...
i am so lost...


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 24, 2007)

Tomorrow i can post the muffin recipe I use. It is very very good!

If you have roundish berries, they are raspberries. If they are elongish, they are blackberries. Taste and size are the main differences. At least in my experience. I am used to wild black raspberries which are smallish and the wild blackberries here are hugh.


----------



## Angie (Jun 25, 2007)

These were good sized berries...about a penny-nickel in size.  And GOOD!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 25, 2007)

I have to agree with Beth, that what you have are Black Raspberries.  Even here in Virginia our Blackberries are still small & green with just a slight hint of rose coloring.  It will be another month or so before they're ripe.

BarbL. - Black Raspberries are relatively small, soft, & button-like, & they mature relatively early in the season.  Blackberries are larger, more elongated in shape, firmer, & mature later - late summer into early fall.


----------



## tdejarnette (Jun 25, 2007)

Raspberries pull off the "core" when you pick them.  Blackberries keep the center intact.   I remember this by the "p" in raspberry for "pull" the center out.


----------

